# Lift not working at all (no resistance)



## AnthonyB Fluker (10 mo ago)

I have a John Deere 4300 everything worked fine up until a few months ago. I was plowing my garden and I notice the tiller wasn’t lifting all the way up and finally it wouldn’t lit at all I unhooked it and the lift just floated with no resistance I took the seat off and was gonna check the valves and it set for about two months and I finally got on it to move some things around and the lift started back working without a load I put a load on it the same thing it wouldn’t move I unhooked it again and the same thing it just free floating can someone please help


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello, Have you checked the usual culprits (hydraulic filter, fluid level)? Since it worked briefly without the load, you might need to inspect the cylinder.


----------

